# what have i done?



## revrobwilliams (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok here's the dilemma, i agreed to do a wedding for 80 people 2 meats pulled pork and brisket, never done a brisket before but hey i have till oct to figure it out. 2 sides slaw and beans (easy), 1-3 tier wedding cake (easy)  and snacks before dinner(no brainer). no clue how much i should figure for meat should i go 50/50 pork/brisket or more one way or the other + how much meat will that be for the brisket HELP!!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 19, 2014)

RevRobWilliams said:


> Ok here's the dilemma, i agreed to do a wedding for 80 people 2 meats pulled pork and brisket, never done a brisket before but hey i have till oct to figure it out. 2 sides slaw and beans (easy), 1-3 tier wedding cake (easy)  and snacks before dinner(no brainer). no clue how much i should figure for meat should i go 50/50 pork/brisket or more one way or the other + how much meat will that be for the brisket HELP!!


With 2 meats, figure about 1/4 lb (cooked) of each meat per person.   Decent rule of thumb is that butts will yield about 50 % of their raw weight.   Quick math then is to figure 1/2 pound of raw butt per person.    80 ppl x 1/2 lb per person = 40 lbs raw.

For Brisket, gets a bit more complicated as it depends on whether you are talking packer briskets or trimmed briskets/flats.   Packers will have around a 50% yield while a trimmed flat yields about 70%.  So, you'd need about 40 lbs of packer or about 30 lbs of trimmed flats.

(Hopefully someone else will come along and check my math  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    )


----------



## madman mike (Apr 19, 2014)

Demosthenes9 said:


> With 2 meats, figure about 1/4 lb (cooked) of each meat per person.   Decent rule of thumb is that butts will yield about 50 % of their raw weight.   Quick math then is to figure 1/2 pound of raw butt per person.    80 ppl x 1/2 lb per person = 40 lbs raw.
> 
> For Brisket, gets a bit more complicated as it depends on whether you are talking packer briskets or trimmed briskets/flats.   Packers will have around a 50% yield while a trimmed flat yields about 70%.  So, you'd need about 40 lbs of packer or about 30 lbs of trimmed flats.
> 
> ...


yep


----------



## madman mike (Apr 19, 2014)

madman mike said:


> yep


and I recommend using boneless butts for a job like this. easier to work out hoe many pounds of meat you need, cooks slightly faster and easier to pull larger amounts in quick succession while serving keeping it as moist as possible.


----------



## revrobwilliams (Apr 19, 2014)

the pork butts im not so worried about done them alot its just the brisket, time and quantity are my concerns. here's some butts i did for a grad party













pork.jpg



__ revrobwilliams
__ Apr 19, 2014


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 19, 2014)

RevRobWilliams said:


> the pork butts im not so worried about done them alot its just the brisket, time and quantity are my concerns. here's some butts i did for a grad party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking rig and nice looking butts as well.    First order of business would be to decide if you want to do a packer or trimmed flat.  Personally, for this kind of thing, I'd go with the flat.    Then, go get one and get a practice cook under your belt.     Presuming that you will be using the smoker pictured above, you can do the briskets and the butts at the same time for the most part.     In order to give advice on how to do the brisket, it would help to know your current method for butts.


----------

